# The Old Team!!



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like the old team is gathering !! Nice !!
Victoria we simulposted twice in the past hour !!:lol::lol:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2009)

And what a good team!!!!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 1, 2009)

What a pitiful bunch, New Year's Eve/Day for us, and glued to the PC, reading forums.

 

Geoff, it's still New Years Day for you, right?


----------



## Sid-EOS (Jan 1, 2009)

Not the New Year in Ontario yet, three hours to go.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice to have known you these two or so years!

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 1, 2009)

Time now is 3.35pm 1/1. Processing orders that earn money so I can have a day or two off fishing.
New camera arriving Saturday too, not what I want but I'm happy to be able to afford something!!
D3''/MB-D1'/Another Battery/Remote Cord/New Kit Bag/2 x 8GB Sandisks.
Ballooning season will pay for this lot , then think about a new Mac, a D7'', more glass............. aaahhhh*&%% life is fun !!


----------



## topanga (Jan 1, 2009)

I love you guys! :cheesy:
Happy New Year!!

Darr


----------

